# any cockatiel breeders in NC?



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

hi guys! i don't currently own a tiel, but i want to soon. i have 4 keets who will be in a new flight aviary soon (hubby is building me a big corner aviary). anyway, i was wanting to add a cockatiel to my home. i would keep him in his own cage at the beginning so we could bond with each other and so i could train/tame him/her. then it's my hope that he/she can live in the huge flight cage with my 4 keets (Bozo, Zippy, Scarlett, and Chuck). i've done some internet searches and have only come up with 2 people, one of them i emailed, and the other didn't have an email so i called, but no answer (and the site was like 2 years old). i was wondering if any of you live in the eastern NC area? i would be willing to drive to raleigh to get a baby (about a 3hr drive). but no further. and i really don't want to have to resort to buying a pet store tiel. i would appreciate it if anybody could help me out here. thanks!! and i look forward to learning a lot from everyone here on the forum!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

im in holly springs but.no babies yet I know.4babiesnc.i belueve has babies!


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

I think you have to be careful mixing parakeets and cockatiels. I believe the parakeets will pick on him. Lets see what people say.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Be careful housing budgies and tiels together budgies tend to bully cockatiels, and you've got 4 budgies against 1 tiel. But yes member 4birdsNC is in NC and a breeder if you want to wait for him to see this thread or you can PM him.


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks guys! i will be on the lookout for the budgies being mean. i DO have a good sized cage for my tiel to be with on his own...with me, in the living room. my tiels will be the daycare room, which is huge (we converted our garage a few years back). i'm in that room quite a bit as well as the living room. i don't need to get a tiel right away (it would be nice) but i can wait for a tiel that's been hand raised. i will check into the suggestions! keep em' comin!


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 27, 2011)

There are two (2) good exhibition breeders in NC that I know of. If you are not interested in an exhibition quality bird, they also have pet bird. They are both members of National Cockatiel Society (NCS). They should be able to help you with everything you need. You might want to visit www. cockatiels. org


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi, I live in Western NC, and am what is considered a hobby breeder.. I have three pairs that breed. I currently have some WhiteFace babies that will be ready by the end of January, beginning of February. I have two that have not been spoken for. This pair usually give me WF Cinnamon Pearl girls, and WF Pearl boys. The dad is a WF split to Cinnamon and Pearl cock, and the mom is a WF Lutino Pearl. I hand feed all my babies. If you would like to talk some more about it send me a private message. My birds are not exhibition birds but I don't charge as much as those breeders either.


----------



## Melanie Joseph (Oct 17, 2020)

4birdsNC said:


> Hi, I live in Western NC, and am what is considered a hobby breeder.. I have three pairs that breed. I currently have some WhiteFace babies that will be ready by the end of January, beginning of February. I have two that have not been spoken for. This pair usually give me WF Cinnamon Pearl girls, and WF Pearl boys. The dad is a WF split to Cinnamon and Pearl cock, and the mom is a WF Lutino Pearl. I hand feed all my babies. If you would like to talk some more about it send me a private message. My birds are not exhibition birds but I don't charge as much as those breeders either.


Please contact me !! I’d love a baby ! 954-204-9855


----------

